# 2014 Allez models



## gazhowell (Jun 18, 2013)

I went to my local bike shop yesterday to finally buy the 2013 Allez Sport I have been after for a while. The guy there said that Specialized are out of stock as the 2014 models are due in on 1st July. He said the only places that would have one are the bigger chains who have bought up a bit of stock, or the other shops with the odd bike dotted round.

So, despite my impatience I've decided to wait a couple of weeks and see what the 2014 models have to offer. It all seems pretty strange though because nobody knows anything about them, not the spec nor the colour schemes etc - and there is less than 2 weeks until I can actually have one, all seems pretty strange to me. Is this the way it normally is, they keep it all top secret then reveal and sell straight away?

I've tried to find out some info from Spec UK but no luck, and there is zero information coming up from searching with google. 

Anyone have any info or can comment on whether this is normal?

Thanks.

PS. I'm UK based if that makes any difference.


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

I found the '14 Allez comp mid-compact by doing some googling and translating...It looks pretty good - back to regular Specialized placed decals on the frame.


----------



## gazhowell (Jun 18, 2013)

Yeah just found that too. We don't seem to get the same models in the UK though so I'm not too sure where the comp sits. 

We get the standard Allez with Shimano 2300 (which I'm led to believe has been dropped for 2014), the Allez Sport with Sora and the Allez Elite with Tiagra.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Here's a 2014 Allez Sport posted on a UK site. Shouldn't be long before we see some 2014 models on Spec's website.

Specialized 2014 Allez Sport Saxo/Tinkoff | Specialized Road Bikes | Road Bikes


----------

